# Suse 9.3, Yast Benutzerverwaltung: "Cannot read user or group data."



## DarthShader (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte unter Linux Suse 9.3 Benutzer mit YaST2 administrieren. Öffne ich als root Yast und gehe nach "Security and Users" -> "Edit and create groups", erscheint nach ein paar gewohnten Meldungen das hier:



> Initializing user and group configuration
> 
> [x] Read the default login settings
> [x] Read the default system settings
> ...



Dasselbe passiert, wenn ich den Bereich "Edit and create users" anwähle.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, an dem System irgendwas geändert zu haben, noch vor ein paar Tagen lief die Benutzerverwaltung einwandfrei. Da ich kein Linux Experte bin, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann, woran das liegen kann bzw. welche Schritte ich einmal tun muss, um gewisse Fehlerquellen zu überprüfen (z.B., welche Dateien müssten für die Benutzerverwaltung da sein etc...).

Ich muss wirklich dringend die Benutzerverwaltung öffnen, weiß aber einfach nicht weiter.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## vault-tec (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo DarthShader,


hast du in letzter Zeit KDE upgedatet? Bei einem der Google-Treffer, die ich mit *"Cannot read user or group data."* bekommen, wird das als Ursache vermutet. An derselben Stelle (http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t349497.html) hat der User dasselbe Problem, kann aber wohl mit der Konsole trotzdem noch die Benutzer hinzufügen/administrieren. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir als Ubuntu-User und KDE-Unkundinger da leider nicht mehr raten, als dass du eine höhere SUSE-Version versuchen könntest (9.3 ist schon etwas betagt); gibt es bei Yast nicht auch die Möglichkeit eines Distribution-Upgrades? Ansonsten könntest du höchstens noch versuchen, deinen Fall hier nochmal zu schildern: http://www.suseusers.de/


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

